# NAC OPEN IN MIDDLETON,MANCHESTER



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Is anyone planning on going to the NAC Open tommorrow in Middleton Manchester? I think its probably last show of the year , good little show if anyones interested! Ive been helping a mate get ready for it , its his first show and hes looking good considering hes 40yr old and not been training that long! Lookin forward to it!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Jay me and a few of my mates are going along and three of us are competing!

Good luck to your mate is he doing 1st timers??

kev


----------



## jmbo (Sep 1, 2004)

I will be competing in the over 50's, so if any of you guys see me, please come over and say Hi, Jim


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

jmbo said:


> I will be competing in the over 50's, so if any of you guys see me, please come over and say Hi, Jim


will do bud, im doing the athletic tall so will keep an eye out, cant miss me i got a mohecan


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck lads


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Kezz said:


> good luck lads


cheers big guy:beer:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Its been better big guy, i was gonna give you a buzz tonight..

Il ring ya before xfactor to bring you upto speed.

Will be a tough class as there are the top 3 from leeds classic competing... :whistling:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

yeah ill be there =D my dads competeing in the short mens athletic class, cant wait! be good to watch one instead of doing one for a change =] ha!... goodluck to everyone competeing!!... Aaron =]


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice one az, im doing tall calss. give us a shout back stage. im sure ill notice you.. lol kev..


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought all shows had finished for the year?


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

This is the last one in the UK for the year as far as I'm aware. A couple of internationals left then its all quiet again until the spring.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We're going supporting Dawn and checking it out as I fancy doing this one next year. I like the NAC as a fed:thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck to anyone competing today


----------



## jmbo (Sep 1, 2004)

Great show yesterday, well organised, really enjoyed competing and taking part in the overall and here are the results from yesterday

Over 50

1st Jim Moore

2nd Bob Dawson

3rd Kevin Hopwood

4th Rob Hazeley

Over 40

1st Stan Dewhurst

2nd John Kidd

Juniors

1st Nick Masa

2nd David Liszyzek

3rd Bradley Harrison

Miss Physique

1st Dawn Roberts

First Timers

1st Gavin Gibson

2nd Paul Thompson

3rd Robert Titchard

Athletic 1

1st Jason Meek

2nd Peter Sarson

3rd Anthony Wainwright

Athletic 2

1st Paul Robertshaw

2nd Malik Khan

3rd Thomas Hayden

Class 3

1st Robbie Anchant

2nd Ian Turnwith

3rd Paul Howarth

Over 35

1st Adele Gibbon

Class 2

1st Neale Cranwell

Class 1

1st Rob Reinaldo

2nd Wayne Nichiel

3rd Zana Ibrahim

Rob Reinaldo won the overall


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

any pics of the day?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> any pics of the day?


Yes:tongue:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dawn said:


> Yes:tongue:


pretty please


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

They're only of me and crap in quality. LOL!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations Dawn :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Congratulations Dawn :thumbup1:


Thanks chuck, you could have come and joined me then I wasn't on my own, I had a spare bikini with me:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Thanks chuck, you could have come and joined me then I wasn't on my own, I had a spare bikini with me:thumb:


Damn it! if only i'd have waxed :whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I had some tweezers with me:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats Dawn and also to you Jimbo,top effort.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb awn:thumb:

THis now means we ALL get back to normality YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY and we'll be able to do stuff without one or more pulling our a frigging tuppaware of chikkin every 2 hours!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Yippeee...can put my tupperware in the garage now until next year hehe!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Vince said:


> Dawn aren't you going to the Universe in germany?


PMSL, Vince I'm a natural competitor, and not a big one at that!! Need I say more:laugh:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I qualified in the physique yesterday 10lbs heavier than the requirement for the o35 figure. There's no way could I lose 10lbs in 2 weeks and besides that I'm going on holiday on Saturday. I didn't do the comp to win a trophy or qualify for the Uni, I did it as I was not happy with myself in my previous comp and wanted to prove to myself I could be better and the comp was a goal to aim for. I achieved that so goal accomplished


----------

